# Interesting new item from Hagen



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

http://www.aquariumswest.com/fluval_flora_ad.html

Has a nice little pressurized co2 set up...apparently the co2 system will also be sold separately...


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Good luck growing anything but java fern without replacing that light =D


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

That's a really good pricepoint for an AIO system with an mini-co2 system though.

I'm sure an LED upgrade to the fixture would actually make it pretty decent - except for the whole having to replace the CO2 canisters every week...


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Aren't the Hagen pc's 18w? Not enough to *require* co2 but it maybe enough for some nice plants?


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)

http://www.aquariumswest.com/fluval_ebi_ad.html

these are pretty cool too... I'm interested to see what the "shrimp" substrate is as it doesn't say in the pre-release literature.

I'm surprised this didn't get more attention here (unless I missed)


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

How long do those mini co2's work and can you use 12gm ones with them? Threaded or non-threaded seals?

Nice. I likely for small systems. If it is non threaded buy them bulk off Wallys or Can.T. I wonder how the lowest setting of the co2 will work and for how long.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I don't have any answers. Apparently, they're not out until mid-late October. I was at a pet industry trade show on the weekend and was hoping to see them and get the "dirt" but the Hagen booth only showcased their foods :-(


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

There wasn't much aquarium stuff at the show at all, to be honest. It would have been nice is Hagen had done a nice setup showcasing their new stuff.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

carmenh said:


> I don't have any answers. Apparently, they're not out until mid-late October. I was at a pet industry trade show on the weekend and was hoping to see them and get the "dirt" but the Hagen booth only showcased their foods :-(


Hagen has their own show. They don't do the PIJAC thing. Hagen usually announces new stuff first at Interzoo in Nurnberg. PFK usually showcases anything of interest soon after

This year's Toronto show was mostly dog food, crates and collars .... again...


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I know they have their own show but they also usually have much more of a presence at PIJAC. I've been going for well over a decade and I've never seen them with NO accessories at all! But a lot of distributors were low-key this year. We're def going to be writing fewer orders than in the past...not worth the insanity in October if the deals aren't there...

On the bright side, I got to chatting with the Central Aquatics guy at the Freedom booth and he's gonna see what kind of a deal he can get me on a new Biocube HQI so I might have a winter project 



h_s said:


> Hagen has their own show. They don't do the PIJAC thing. Hagen usually announces new stuff first at Interzoo in Nurnberg. PFK usually showcases anything of interest soon after
> 
> This year's Toronto show was mostly dog food, crates and collars .... again...


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

carmenh said:


> I know they have their own show but they also usually have much more of a presence at PIJAC. I've been going for well over a decade and I've never seen them with NO accessories at all! But a lot of distributors were low-key this year. We're def going to be writing fewer orders than in the past...not worth the insanity in October if the deals aren't there...


Hagen has decided to focus on their own show as they don't seem to really want new small store clientele (or so it appears). They want to be the centre of attention like they used to be at the shows. Having their own show be a showcase for their new stuff and their stuff only is the way for them. They are trying to be more of the manufacturer and less of the distributor. The only reason they even had a booth there was because they are trying to get their Nutrience foods to a different customer base.

your right on the deals ... not very many.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

LOL, that makes sense. Though from the stories I've heard, the Hagen shows are more about the partying than the showcasing 



h_s said:


> Hagen has decided to focus on their own show as they don't seem to really want new small store clientele (or so it appears). They want to be the centre of attention like they used to be at the shows. Having their own show be a showcase for their new stuff and their stuff only is the way for them. They are trying to be more of the manufacturer and less of the distributor. The only reason they even had a booth there was because they are trying to get their Nutrience foods to a different customer base.
> 
> your right on the deals ... not very many.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

carmenh said:


> LOL, that makes sense. Though from the stories I've heard, the Hagen shows are more about the partying than the showcasing


If the walls could speak at Nottawasaga Inn . You keep quiet H...LMFAO!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

wtac said:


> If the walls could speak at Nottawasaga Inn . You keep quiet H...LMFAO!!!


oh man! You read my mind!

I miss those parties............... sometimes


----------

